# New Member - LabMama



## LabMama (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, guys, just found the site by searching for info about monster mud. Have been a member on HauntSpace for a while. I imagine there is a fair bit of overlap in member lists. I live in Pittsburgh, PA, and am currently working on my haunted garage for this year, which has a pirate ship theme. I expect to be very busy from now until Halloween, but I will be checking in as much as I can!
Glad to meet everyone!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad to meet you. I'm sure that once things slow down for us all we'll all be back in chat. If you see us there, pop in and say HI!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll love it here. Welcome!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, LabMama!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome from a fellow newbie


----------

